# Not happy- Horse related injuries!!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ouch that looks nasty:shock:

As to 'fault' I say it was an accident.

How to prevent another one, well IDK, is he poorly trained, do you need to brush up on your skills, should he be in another pasture?? Impossible to say really


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahh.. that looks painful. 

Not good situation but rather common in shared paddocks. I always carry a long rope with me and if a horse comes to close I swing it at them. They need to respect space around the gate. Perhaps go in a few times (maybe even go through the fence) and if the cob comes close send it away until it understands you are a no go zone. 

I hate shared paddocks. My growing horse phobia gets worse


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

I was injured about 5 weeks ago, my horse was tied and panicked, thrashed his head around and my head got in the way resulting in 12 stitches. You can see the dirt is on my face in the first pic


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I got hurt by Bud my fiances horse 11 months ago he was a pacing with me and i got threw off i hurt my arm near my elbow it got rocks in it.it look pretty bad my skin was hanging out i dont mean to sound gross but its true it wasnt no fun but i didnt cry either i just blacked out for 20 minutes because it was a hard fall the horse was trying to catch up with my fiances and the other horse he was on i would have got back on a horse if winter wouldnt have started so i had to wait 6 months before i could get back on it took 2 weeks for my injury to heal and so im officially a Cowgirl Bud just made me tough and hes a gelding so ive been were you guys were get a humble horse or if you want to keep your just work with them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh I wish I kept pics of mine! About 5 yrs ago I got bucked off my sisters totally wild horse (my fault). She spooked and took off and somehow I ended up dangling on her side hanging onto the saddle horn. As I was dangling her hoof ran down my leg and then I fell off into a barbed wire fence. I don't actually remember any of this but I woke up laying on the ground, my entire lower leg was black and I was all cut up. Ended up with all sorts of soft tissue and nerve damage that still has not healed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Janasse said:


> Oh I wish I kept pics of mine! About 5 yrs ago I got bucked off my sisters totally wild horse (my fault). She spooked and took off and somehow I ended up dangling on her side hanging onto the saddle horn. As I was dangling her hoof ran down my leg and then I fell off into a barbed wire fence. I don't actually remember any of this but I woke up laying on the ground, my entire lower leg was black and I was all cut up. Ended up with all sorts of soft tissue and nerve damage that still has not healed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel your pain! 

I was galloping along a barbed wire fence line when a piece of leather on my saddle broke. I flew off and landed in the fence, and I was actually hanging in the air because my clothes were tangled in the wire.

It was very painful! I needed stitches, probably, but I opted not to. I just sucked it up and couldn't lie on my left side for awhile. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

